# People that are always going to the doctor



## debodun (Feb 1, 2018)

I've known a few people that seem to spend their life in doctor's offices. A woman my mom knew was always telling about her latest doctor's visit. One time when she started in, being a cheeky teenager then, I piped up "What disease did you have this week?" My mom kicked me under the table.

A woman in our church is always telling about her ailments and how many time she went to see doctors that week. The other week she had a bruise on the back of her and and had to run around and show everyone with a story of how she got it and her doctor's visit.

I don't mean to be critical since one never know if there could be a serious problem, but some really strike me as being overly concerned about their health - and also overly vocal about it. They could just print out some pamphlets and pass them out?


----------



## twinkles (Feb 1, 2018)

i only go every 4 months to get my prescriptions filled


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2018)

Some people aren't lucky enough to enjoy good health and have to be at the doctors' more often than others. ...especially at this age.

I happen to be one of them..I don't go on about it to anyone who will listen, in fact it would probably make me feel a little better if I could share but I feel I'd be judged for ''always' complaining..... so I don't.... but just remember there are a lot of people who are poorly and fearful of their illness and  who might have not anyone else to talk to about it...


----------



## debodun (Feb 1, 2018)

twinkles said:


> i only go every 4 months to get my prescriptions filled



That's not excessive and you go for a real need. I am calling out those that go if they burp or hiccup. 

One doctor I went to once had me coming back ever 3 months for which I could never see the purpose. She'd walk in the exam room, say "How are you doing?", I'd say "Fine." Then she'd say "Okay, see you in 3 months." and submit a $150 bill to my insurance.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 1, 2018)

> One doctor I went to once had me coming back ever 3 months for which I could never see the purpose. She'd walk in the exam room, say "How are you doing?", I'd say "Fine." Then she'd say "Okay, see you in 3 months." and submit a $150 bill to my insurance.



I'm in that group. I get blood tests every 3 months when I go in, but the doc spends about 3 minutes in the room. Then I go for a blood draw. He insists on this, and Medicare/supplement pays for everything. I think it's excessive, but he thinks that continual testing will catch things early. I think he's making a bunch of money from me as I'm on the same maintenance meds I've been on for years.


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Feb 1, 2018)

I hate going to the Dr. and will find any excuse to not go. Due to my employment I always have had great health insurance so I do have a physical every year and of course a flu shot. I guess I am blessed with good health. My mother was a hypochondriac! She was always complaining and exaggerating non existent symptoms. Accompanying her to the Dr was always a headache inducing experience.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 1, 2018)

I guess most of us know someone like that; another bid for attention in many cases.   Of course there are people who have numerous health issues and I'm sure they'd rather NOT spend so much time with doctors.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Feb 1, 2018)

Sadly, it’s common.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 1, 2018)

I noticed that also. Sometimes I think that's all they have in their life is doctor appointments. I've been lucky and can't remember the last time I went to the doctor. I did notice that some people who do  spend half their life in doctors offices have no choice because once you get on a drug that you need they have you hooked. A few visits later they say you need another drug or to see a specialist who will also put you on something. Very dangerous because now you are mixing meds. I saw this many times when I was working for public health. No wonder that's all they have to talk about and of course we will always have hypochondriacs among them.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 1, 2018)

I drop in occasionally  to see if there are  new issues  of  "Playboy"  mags  in the waiting room.

Otherwise  I go if there  are any  BIG changes  in my health.  Then I make an appointment.


----------



## twinkles (Feb 1, 2018)

retired traveler --it sounds like my doctor


----------



## terry123 (Feb 1, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> Some people aren't lucky enough to enjoy good health and have to be at the doctors' more often than others. ...especially at this age.
> 
> I happen to be one of them..I don't go on about it to anyone who will listen, in fact it would probably make me feel a little better if I could share but I feel I'd be judged for ''always' complaining..... so I don't.... but just remember there are a lot of people who are poorly and fearful of their illness and  who might have not anyone else to talk to about it...


That's me too.  I don't share much of my medical history with others as its personal and only share here if I think it will help someone else. My doctor takes as much time with me, I am thankful I have not had to go much this year and hope its the same this year.


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 1, 2018)

debodun said:


> That's not excessive and you go for a real need.* I am calling out those that go if they burp or hiccup. *
> 
> One doctor I went to once had me coming back ever 3 months for which I could never see the purpose. She'd walk in the exam room, say "How are you doing?", I'd say "Fine." Then she'd say "Okay, see you in 3 months." and submit a $150 bill to my insurance.




What do you mean you're "calling them out"?  If people want to get medical attention to eae their mind, rule something out, or feel better they have a right to do so.  It doesn't affect you and it's not costing _you_ anything.

If someone talking about their medical issues bothers you, tell them "I'm sorry you're having medical problems, but that's private and I'd rather you not share it with me."


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 1, 2018)

retiredtraveler said:


> I'm in that group. I get blood tests every 3 months when I go in, but the doc spends about 3 minutes in the room. Then I go for a blood draw. He insists on this, and Medicare/supplement pays for everything. I think it's excessive, but he thinks that continual testing will catch things early. I think he's making a bunch of money from me as I'm on the same maintenance meds I've been on for years.



I used to have a doctor like that.   Wouldn't give me blood pressure Rx unless I went in quarterly and had a full blood panel done.   Then made me schedule another office visit to hear my "test results."   I ditched the money grubber and found a new doctor.   She sees me once a year unless I'm sick.   Calls in my BP Rx and I'm good to go.   She responds to emails within a couple of hours and posts test results on their internet portal so I don't need an office visit to hear that my cholesterol is still high.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 1, 2018)

I think the best policy is _Don't ask, don't tell!

_When you are with friends you should be able to find something much nicer to talk about than aches, pains, tests and treatments.


----------



## jujube (Feb 1, 2018)

My sister and I were laughing about that yesterday.  We were saying, "Remember when we used to make fun of the old folks who always talked about their ailments?"  

"Yeah, but that's US now!"

My mother goes to the doctor at the drop of a hat.  I think she just likes the attention.


----------



## KingsX (Feb 1, 2018)

.

Now we know how many people waste their money.

A friend of mine had an elective surgery several years ago 
and the surgery caused her health and lifestyle problems.

Unless it is truly a medical emergency [like when I broke my arm]
I wait a certain amount of days to see if my body will cure itself
which it usually does.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 1, 2018)

KingsX said:


> .
> 
> Now we know how many people waste their money.
> 
> ...



I do the same thing. My neighbor always tells me to go to the doctor when I have a cold.  Why?  There's nothing they can do about a cold and there's no sense waiting in a room full of people with the flu for a doctor to tell you you have a cold and to go home and drink plenty of liquids, etc.  Makes no sense to me.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 1, 2018)

I hate going to the doctor and I rarely go unless I really need to.  But I have no problem with people who see the doctor often, it's their body and if they think they need something checked out, they should do it.  We all have to follow our instincts when it comes to taking care of ourselves.


----------



## Senex (Feb 6, 2018)

I avoid doctors whenever possible. Never was good for nothing but antibiotics for the flu, and last couple years ain't even good for that. 9 times out of 10 just a waste of time (okay, doctors are good at doing that).


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 7, 2018)

If you are a diabetic it's cash for life for your doctor.

My friend keeps getting shifted from specialist to specialist.

It's constant.


----------



## nvtribefan (Feb 7, 2018)

debodun said:


> I've known a few people that seem to spend their life in doctor's offices.
> 
> I don't mean to be critical since one never know if there could be a serious problem, but some really strike me as being overly concerned about their health - and also overly vocal about it. They could just print out some pamphlets and pass them out?



I'm grateful that I don't need to spend my life in doctors' offices.  People who do may feel better if they can share their health concerns.


----------



## nvtribefan (Feb 7, 2018)

debodun said:


> That's not excessive and you go for a real need. I am calling out those that go if they burp or hiccup.



How do *you* determine who has a real need?


----------



## Smiling Jane (Feb 7, 2018)

My ex-husband ended up in the ER when we couldn't make his hiccups go away. They were ready to admit him when they finally found something that stopped them.


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 7, 2018)

Hiccups.  How did you stop them.  There are all kinds of folk remedies.  One that I tried was holding your tounge out for five minutes.


----------



## DaveA (Feb 7, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> I think the best policy is _Don't ask, don't tell!
> 
> _When you are with friends you should be able to find something much nicer to talk about than aches, pains, tests and treatments.



And that's why I prefer chatting with our kids and grandkids rather than old geezers such as myself.  We don't belong to any senior groups or housing but when we've visited friends that do, and find ourselves among a group of old folks, it seems as though one of the leading subjects, along with "humble-bragging" about their stock holdings or former glory years in the workforce, is their medical treatments or lack of same.   

It runs the whole gamut from the "manly" men who broke a leg and an arm but had the wife splint them and never saw the doc, to the other extreme who woke with a headache and called 911.  Like who really gives a s--t about your or my problems.  I'll respond, if asked, but to introduce health problems as a subject of conversation seems a  bit strange to me.  As always - -JMHO!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 7, 2018)

We live in a scarey world, we see commercials on TV, new meds that will change to way we feel, and online, tons of info on "what will help this and that".  I've read so many symptoms that can apply to so many different diseases, I'm sure I have all of them at one time or another.  Holly brought up the fact that some "have" to go.  My niece is going through cancer treatments, and it's giving her terrible side-effects but I would be horrified if a doctor told me I had only 6 months to live too.

I think "pain" drives most people to the doc and I know that it will take me straight there.  Pain is not something I can handle, not much anyway


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 7, 2018)

jujube said:


> My sister and I were laughing about that yesterday.  We were saying, "Remember when we used to make fun of the old folks who always talked about their ailments?"
> 
> "Yeah, but that's US now!"
> 
> My mother goes to the doctor at the drop of a hat.  I think she just likes the attention.



Yes, I used to think I would never "be there" and here I am, much like what my mom suffered, and my sister that's 10 years older than I am.  Seems everything I've ever teased or laughed about another person is happening to me now.  Paybacks, or what goes around comes around:sosad:


----------



## Smiling Jane (Feb 7, 2018)

Denise1952 said:


> We live in a scarey world, we see commercials on TV, new meds that will change to way we feel, and online, tons of info on "what will help this and that".  I've read so many symptoms that can apply to so many different diseases, I'm sure I have all of them at one time or another.  Holly brought up the fact that some "have" to go.  My niece is going through cancer treatments, and it's giving her terrible side-effects but I would be horrified if a doctor told me I had only 6 months to live too.
> 
> I think "pain" drives most people to the doc and I know that it will take me straight there.  Pain is not something I can handle, not much anyway



I once worked in the Cardiology department of a large medical center. Many of our patients were looking for a magic pill that would make them healthy again; some of them acted like we had a cure that we were deliberately withholding from them. We all understood their fear, but for the most part there was nothing that could be done for them that hadn't already been tried.

One of our cardiologists, a woman from India, would get one of her complainers on the line and she would start on her litany:  Have you lost the 30 pounds I told you to lose? Have you quit smoking? How about your diet? Are you eating more vegetables and less meat? Are you making yourself get up and walk, even if it's short distances? There were more but I can't remember all of them now. 

I'm sure it's worse now with the magic pills being flogged constantly.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Feb 7, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> Hiccups.  How did you stop them.  There are all kinds of folk remedies.  One that I tried was holding your tounge out for five minutes.



They sedated him, knocked him out completely. He was sore for a couple of days, but he was okay.

We tried all of the folk remedies. Stick out your tongue. Put sugar on your tongue. Hold your breath. Breathe into a paper bag. Drink 10 big awallows of water without breathing. A couple of the guys were interns at the hospital. They called and got an ER doc they knew who told them all kinds of things to try. He said if none of them worked, bring him in because hard hiccups that went on could be harmful. We were having a party and we were having a good time so at first it was funny, then as it went on it stopped being humorous.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 7, 2018)

Smiling Jane said:


> They sedated him, knocked him out completely. He was sore for a couple of days, but he was okay.
> 
> We tried all of the folk remedies. Stick out your tongue. Put sugar on your tongue. Hold your breath. Breathe into a paper bag. Drink 10 big awallows of water without breathing. A couple of the guys were interns at the hospital. They called and got an ER doc they knew who told them all kinds of things to try. He said if none of them worked, bring him in because hard hiccups that went on could be harmful. We were having a party and we were having a good time so at first it was funny, then as it went on it stopped being humorous.



LOL, I don't think I'll ask how you knocked him out, but I'll bet he was glad to be rid of the hiccups


----------



## Smiling Jane (Feb 7, 2018)

Oh no, Denise. As much as I would have enjoyed knocking him out – where did I put that sledge hammer? – I left it to the ER doc.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 7, 2018)

Smiling Jane said:


> Oh no, Denise. As much as I would have enjoyed knocking him out – where did I put that sledge hammer? – I left it to the ER doc.



LOL  Left all the fun to him hey I had a gal-friend that went right into nursing after highschool and worked in ER later.  The stories she told me


----------



## Smiling Jane (Feb 7, 2018)

Oh, I bet. I used to take minutes for M&M (mortality & morbidity) meetings. We kind of got a Clif Notes version of some of that craziness.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 7, 2018)

Smiling Jane said:


> Oh, I bet. I used to take minutes for M&M (mortality & morbidity) meetings. We kind of got a Clif Notes version of some of that craziness.



I always think of "you have to laugh or you'll cry".  That's the way Shelby was, huge heart for people, but to keep going, in private they would have to make light of as much as they could.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Feb 7, 2018)

Denise1952 said:


> I always think of "you have to laugh or you'll cry".  That's the way Shelby was, huge heart for people, but to keep going, in private they would have to make light of as much as they could.



They had fun to alleviate the pressure of what they lived with. They've learned to be more careful now that patients can see all of their records. I remember when pediatricians used the code FLK (funny looking kid) until parents wanted to know what it meant. Let the games begin. A doctor friend told me the weirder-looking the kid, the more upset the parents seemed to get.

They also learned to be more cautious about who they tell jokes to. Some of the funniest jokes I ever heard came out of medical facilities but they were not for the sensitive.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 7, 2018)

Smiling Jane said:


> They had fun to alleviate the pressure of what they lived with. They've learned to be more careful now that patients can see all of their records. I remember when pediatricians used the code FLK (funny looking kid) until parents wanted to know what it meant. Let the games begin. A doctor friend told me the weirder-looking the kid, the more upset the parents seemed to get.
> 
> They also learned to be more cautious about who they tell jokes to. Some of the funniest jokes I ever heard came out of medical facilities but they were not for the sensitive.




LOL!  That's hilarious.  My uncle was one of the best the VA Hospital ever had, and omg, the stories, and "the way he told the story"!!  My brother was a cop all his life, he told the stories with humor as well, and people in those jobs need to do that.  But true, they're just for others that understand what those sort of heros go through


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 8, 2018)

> I once worked in the Cardiology department of a large medical center. Many of our patients were looking for a magic pill that would make them healthy again; .......One of our cardiologists, a woman from India, would get one of her complainers on the line and she would start on her litany:  Have you lost the 30 pounds I told you to lose? Have you quit smoking? How about your diet? Are you eating more vegetables and less meat? Are you making yourself get up and walk, even if it's short distances? ........



Yes. A major pet peeve with me. Millions of people who refuse to to anything to help their health and complain about the medical system, the cost, and no 'magic pill' etc. The AMA says the diabetes epidemic is 90%, totally preventable, if people would only eat right and at the least, keep off excess weight.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Feb 10, 2018)

Doctor appointments and health issues are something everyone has in common, so it's easy to make small talk with other people. I'm another one - when I was younger I'd be guilty of making fun of the old folks that always swap health stories.  I don't share my health stories , but I have listened to quite a few that decided I NEEDED to hear theirs ~~~


----------



## Raven (Feb 10, 2018)

I am fortunate to be reasonably healthy and my doctor has me in every three months and if something comes up to cause me worry or pain then I can call the receptionist and get in between regular appointments.
I rarely have to go in oftener than ever 3 months and I have blood work done once a year.
I am grateful that my health is okay so far in my senior years.


----------

